# ACB for RSUs



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I received some RSUs from a previous employer. Over the years, shares have vested, and dividends were reinvested. I recently transferred all of the whole shares into my Questrade account and received a cash payout on fractional shares. What do I use for my ACB on these shares?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is an article on the topic. 
http://www.canadiancapitalist.com/tax-treatment-of-restricted-stock-unit-rsu-benefits/

It seems complicated to me.


Cheers


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for that. It sounds easy enough to calculate the cost of the 2 years where shares vested, but the pain will be incorporating the quarterly fractional shares that were reinvested.


----------

